# How do you groom a grumpy hedgie? (Nails-Dry Skin-Quills)



## RoxyDuck (Nov 13, 2011)

I recently recieve my hedgie and he needs a little bath. But he is very grumpy and some things becomes impossible since he will just roll into a ball. So here are my questions:

Nails: His back nails are really long. I did read about the foot bath to soften them but he just rolls into a ball once you pick it up. Is it worth it to try to unfold him (with 2 people) and forcefully hold him to cut the nails? Or is there some easier method? I know I could just go to the vet and he will gas him but I would rather not do the expensive way every time.

Dry skin: Here is an extreme close up of his skin. It is flaky, a bit like dandruff. I never saw him scratch himself too much or lost quills. We do believe it is because winter is coming. Is Nancy's post on dry skin a good method in this case?

Quills: As you saw in the previous picture and this one, his quills are sticking everywhere. Some are buried and laying flat against his skin. I never saw him with smooth quills like this one for example. Do I need to brush/comb it or is it normal?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Nails can be challenging and I usually have to use a variety of techniques depending on the day and mood of the hedgie. I've noticed that sometimes my hedgie won't ball up if my hand is in the lifting motion. I leave the clippers open and ready by my knee (baby clippers so they don't make a click noise) as I'm lifting if I see he's gonna cooperate I take that short window of opportunity and clip as his feet are dangling. Another way is if you have your hand still under his stomach from lifting you can bring it close into your chest with the hedgie appearing to be standing. Close to your chest with hand on the stomach under the front legs, I also take my pointer finger and tuck between chin and opposite shoulder blade. Sometimes this technique will let you get a few more toes. Another techinque is to have a towel as I'm drying them and let them run the hedgie treadmill, they usually pause to get a breather and it gives me that few secs to get another nail. Hedgie burritos work too sometimes. You wrap the fleece when you get the opportunity so that the legs are peaking out, sometimes it will buy some time and save your hands allowing you to get a couple more nails. Scruffing works sometimes too.

The link with Nancy's post would be great for dry skin since it seems like it may be due to the dryer air. 

The picture you posted looks normal for a hedgie on the defensive. Sometimes people will never get to see their hedgies with the smooth down quills, it's all based on the hedgie. The hedgie is able to use it's muscles and such to control how the quills lay


----------



## RoxyDuck (Nov 13, 2011)

I tried the dangling feet technique (and in the process confirmed it is a she). I lifted her up with a blanket and put her face down on my palm. After a while she will let her back feet dangle between my fingers. I used a normal nail clipper and she was very calm about it and it was a lot easier than I thought. Short nails and no blood from either one of us. Hurray!


----------



## Papreca (Nov 23, 2011)

I just came across this post and i was amaze that its possible to have a hedge to be a pet. I dont really have any idea on how to care for a hedge but cant help myself but speak out whats on my mind.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Papreca said:


> I just came across this post and i was amaze that its possible to have a hedge to be a pet. I dont really have any idea on how to care for a hedge but cant help myself but speak out whats on my mind.


Almost all of us here have pet hedgehogs.
If your interested in the care of a hedgehog check out the rest of the forums. It's filled with information on their care and needs.


----------

